# • swell.gr • Honda S2000 "Ice" Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!

One of last week's project was a nice looking roadster, a beautiful black Honda S2000.

Hondas are known for their soft clear coat and this one was no exception as it suffered from severe swirls and rds. 
Overall this was the only problem of the car so we couldn't wait start polishing this beauty.

Some pictures show the car as it was on arrival:









































































Before correction, and because "better safe than sorry", paint thickness measurements were taken from all panels...



















... and then decontamination started with BH Clay



















A 3 step polishing procedure was decided after some tests we did. 1st one came with a DA polisher and Menzerna's FG400

Here are some 50-50 shots which I loved:


















































































Some panels with before/after shots:

Before









After









Before









After









Before









After









Exhaust tips polished/protected with Britemax Metal Twin

Before









After









After the compound, a refinement of the surface took place with the help of Menzera SF4000 and then the polished surfaces were cleaned with IPA.
Final jeweling was completed, along with its cleaning/protecting properties, with Britemax AIO.

Some final shots of the car in Swell Detail Store:


























































































































































Under next day's sun light:









































































All trims were treated with AF revive, and glasses were sealed with nanolex ultra. 
Finally the tyres were dressed with Zaino Z-16 and wheel arches with megs M40.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

:thumb:awesome car and awesome work:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike love the S2000 these cars have aged very well still look bang upto date imho, great correction as usual and a very nice rich and glossy finish


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome Mike, just like glass:thumb:


----------



## phoenixtoledo (May 10, 2011)

Incredible 50/50. Looks perfect


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Perfect finish Mike :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

awesome work! gotta love the honda soft paint gives great 50/50's!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Cracking result buddy!
Beautiful 50/50 shots, Mirror-like photos inside, superb reflections outside! 

One of the best jobs done in the past few weeks! :thumb:


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

H'mmm perhap's mine is not quite as shiny as I thought .


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Its all been said, great rescue, she is now looking gorgeous. 

Sticky paint by any chance :lol: A recent S2000 I did pushed my patience to the limit :wall:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job as always:thumb:


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice car and fantastic job.
The paint looked really bad.. but now:argie:
That nice car needs other wheels


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

fantastic work as always... :thumb:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Nothing beats a detailed black car, great work


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, now that is deeeeeep black, great finish:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

what a car and what a finish mike.I love it
Vanilla ice is the new wax in town..Lovely mate


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you Mike for another stunning 'Ice' correction.

A very happy owner I'm sure, the car looks superb.

:thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

What a shine... Great work mike


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Great 50-50s and once again a stunning result :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing job, perfect finish:thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Great finish Mike, beautiful photos!!


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

I LOVE the CAR, the Color and the WORK!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job as always Mike :thumb:


----------

